# CleanDetail - BMW E60 M5 Full Correction



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Car Detailing, Paint Protection & Detailing Tuition. 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Full Correction, Engine Detail & wheels off.


*
Firstly Sorry for the lack of write ups and to all the people waiting patiently for theirs, due to the lack of time, they have taken an unfortunate back seat. But now with an extra pair of hands, you will start to see the numbers creeping back up.



Here we have a 2005/06 E60 BMW M5 in for some TLC. Rocking around 90k on the clock it came in looking a little sorry for its self, with paint evident, flat spots and general loss in depth and colour.

Here she is on arrival:


IMG_8085 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8086 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8087 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8088 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8089 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8090 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8092 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8093 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8094 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8095 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8096 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8097 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8098 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8099 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

First job we worked on the engine bay, using maxolen engine cleaner, G101 and Filtered water through the jet wash. Swissvax brush's used to agitate and Tardis used around lock grime:


IMG_8101 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8104 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8106 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8108 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8111 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next we went for Wheel removal, arch clean and of course wheel de-contamination.


IMG_8112 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8113 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8115 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8116 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Fair amounts of baked on brake dust was sitting in the corners so we opted for Iron-X Gel so this could cling and work longer.


IMG_8117 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

new Gyeon Iron was used in place of Iron-x, Smells much better and does exactly the same job (always a bonus!!)


IMG_8120 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Archs cleaned again with G101, Tardis & Maxolen Engine Cleaner using a mix of brush's and woolies.


IMG_8124 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8127 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

While the wheels were been cleaned, the buckets were been set up for the wash. Using 2bm And a nice shampoo.....


IMG_8130 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8131 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Wheels back on (for now) Washing started, G101 sprayed in areas where grime was built up.


IMG_8132 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

PH Neutral Cleandetail Snow Foam used.


IMG_8136 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8141 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8154 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8156 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8161 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Parts of the car where then agitated.


IMG_8164 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8167 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8168 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

And first rinse.


IMG_8174 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next up, 2bm Wash using the Dooka Detailing pad, Nice and plush!


IMG_8190 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8192 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

New CleanDetail team member Gary, Doing his thing.....


IMG_8196 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8197 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8199 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once washed it was rinsed and Gyeon Iron Was used on the paint.


IMG_8205 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Tardis also used then all rinsed and dryed by pad drying using plush drying towels.


IMG_8214 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once dry, it was brought inside for a clay, Wheels off ready for the next stages. Parts of the vehicle were removed to ensure a better correction level around the hard to reach areas.


IMG_8221 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8229 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Wires then taped and stuck inside the arch to ensure easy extraction.


IMG_8230 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Machine polishing then started, first 50/50, using Gyeon prep to ensure no fillers and oils are left.


IMG_8241 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8242 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8248 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8249 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8251 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Nice bit of sanding still visible.


IMG_8254 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Bonnet was very flat, so using the Car pro orange peel pad this was worked to remove the very flat finish.


IMG_8258 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Few more 50/50's


IMG_8265 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8266 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Then it was time to refine, using the Rupes Big foot, Rupes yellow bad and my chosen compound (not rupes)


IMG_8273 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8283 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once happy, other parts were getting attention, using white diamond metal polish & seal.


IMG_8285 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8286 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

First stage before wax was applied,


IMG_8287 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

and chosen Wax....


IMG_8288 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Applied by Swissvax Foam Applicator pad.


IMG_8289 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

On to day 4, 4am. Wheels were sealed with swissvax Autobahn then next job after re-fitting to the car was, breakfast...


IMG_8290 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Time to put the car back together and ensure each part is cleaned.


IMG_8292 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8291 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8293 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8295 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8296 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8294 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

*​


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*


IMG_8297 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Now, time for its first wash to remove all the polishing dust, Now 7.30am...

IMG_8301 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8302 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8303 by CleanDetail, on Flickr
Again, pat dried.


IMG_8304 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8305 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Engine then dressed with 303 Aerospace and then wiped over.


IMG_8330 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Another Application of Swissvax Crystal Rock, Tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance, Windows cleaned with our own window cleaner and seals and plastics cleaned and fed with Swissvax Seal Feed.


IMG_8333 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8334 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8335 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8336 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8337 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8338 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8339 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8341 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8342 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8343 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8344 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8345 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8346 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8347 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8348 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next up the wheels will be coming in for a re-furb, centre cap replacement and the front bumper will be going for paint at a later stage.

Thanks for reading if you got this far!

​*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*










*Twitter - FaceBook *​


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Now that is nice!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very very nice !


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Great work from you 2 

Callum


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

this looks awsome. great job :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work guys ,looks great


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job in there mate !


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning work guys. Though I have to say I prefer it in blue. Interlagos is it?


----------



## YVE5 (Apr 9, 2009)

great work!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Beast of a car and nice work


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Top work , great write up Nick and Gary.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great presentation a real quality result.

Thanks gents, John Tht.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks everone for all the kind comments.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning finish Nick, great work!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on M5, love the write up :thumb:.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazing! 

Love these cars!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

i always admire your detail sessions...very nice and complete work.Stunning car...


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks fantastic well done!


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Great work, really brought paint back to life. Have you tried the Kevin Brown mod on the Rupes, it made a world of difference to mine,costs pence and is reversable


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, really impressed with the finish!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

very nice, good work chaps! :thumb:


----------



## Malborex (Nov 24, 2012)

Great work, but u should wear some Nitril Gloves or use some Lotion. You hands look very old:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow....


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work bud :thumb:..
Now, did I spot a proper wash pad in that write up ..


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

I did like your car scissor lift. Great bit of kit. What brand is it please?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks super


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Cracking job again Nick and Finish,
love the Dooka pads too


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Impressive work! keep up the good work!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning car and stunning work. :thumb:


----------

